# Oh mein! Zere are germans effrywere!



## sin(x) (May 2, 2006)

Well, having lurked around here for some time and recently crawling out from beneath my stone occasionally, I figure it can't hurt to do a proper introduction.

I'm a composer and sound designer from the town of LÃ¼neburg, Northern Germany, where I built myself a cozy little studio some years ago when I decided to shut off the rational parts of my brain and have a shot at doing the whole music thing for a living. Before that, I was working full-time as a programmer, which left pretty much only the weekends for serious music work.

I'm not really fixated on either game, film or advertising music - I find all kind of tasks fascinating, and I'll do pretty much whatever floats my boat. In the past, I've scored several short films and documentaries, did music and SFX for a bunch of games (PC and mobile, mainly), and did a lot of miscellaneous advertising stuff.

My latest work has been the audio production (score, SFX and foley, all in a 5.1 mix) for a project called Elephants Dream, a 3D animated short film that's somewhat special in being the first movie that's been completely animated and rendered with open source software. I've worked for about half a year with the team, and we're all rather proud of our baby . I'm planning to put the score online some days after the first batch of DVDs have been sent out to our pre-orderers - which should be this week, I'll put a link into the demo section for your consideration then :smile:

Okay, that's about it - keep up the nice atmosphere around here!

Cheers,
jan

(Edited for... well... frankly, I have no clue what I did, but somehow I made my browser submit the text mid-edit before)


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to VI Jan! Seen you hanging around so we were wondering when you were going to introduce yourself. Cool website btw. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Chrislight (May 2, 2006)

Hi Jan & welcome to VI! Nice of you to introduce yourself.  Have fun on the forum!


----------



## ComposerDude (May 2, 2006)

Hi Jan! Welcome officially to VI!

I've enjoyed the technical detail you bring to your posts, thanks and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mike Greene (May 2, 2006)

Welcome Jan!  

That's a nice website, by the way!

- Mike Greene


----------



## Xenox.AFL (May 2, 2006)

Hi Jan,
long time no see, everything ok.. Great to see you here....!  Well, I am still waiting for the Elephants Dream DVD...!

Much luck...

Frank


----------



## sin(x) (May 3, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the warm welcome!

And moin Frank :wink: (regarding the DVDs: should be a matter of days now *knock on wood*)


----------



## Xenox.AFL (May 3, 2006)

Any reactions about Elephants Dream online, Jan?! Any press release for example?!

Frank


----------



## Waywyn (May 6, 2006)

Hey Jan, a late welcome from me. We both know each other from a few german forums, but not that much 

Alex


----------



## sin(x) (May 8, 2006)

Hi Waywyn, thanks - yes, I think our paths crossed on the Forum Whose Name Must Not Be Outspoken some time ago  

Xenox: Apart from our ongoing production diary in the 3D world, we had some articles in the c't and, curiously, the dutch financial times :shock:. Most of that stuff was covered in the blog on our site.


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 8, 2006)

Hi Jan, welcome man. I think I saw you on that German website with the.. :shock: 

oh wait that was something else. 

Welcome! :smile:


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 8, 2006)

Hallo Jan - Zhe Germans are more zhan welcome here. :wink: 

Nice music btw!


----------



## Waywyn (May 8, 2006)

Herman Witkam @ Mon May 08 said:


> Hallo Jan - Zhe Germans are more zhan welcome here. :wink:



as long as they don't start a war ... *prff..hmmmrzz.....pfrmBWAHAHAHA*

sorry, i couldn't hold that one back :mrgreen:


----------



## sin(x) (May 8, 2006)

Waywyn @ 2006-05-08 said:


> as long as they don't start a war ...



Don't mention the war! :mrgreen:


----------



## Xenox.AFL (May 11, 2006)

Jan, got the DVD with the elephants dream movie and I must tell you that the music and sound fx are really amazing, very good work, dude..!!!

Frank


----------



## elith (May 27, 2006)

Welcome sin (x)
world is very little! I´m from Mexico, but has been 2 or 3 times in Laüemburgh!
keep the good work!!


----------



## Xenox.AFL (May 28, 2006)

elith @ Sun May 28 said:


> Welcome sin (x)
> world is very little! I´m from Mexico, but has been 2 or 3 times in Laüemburgh!
> keep the good work!!



Tell me, what the hell is doing someone from Mexico in the small city Lüneburg/Germany?! :smile: 

Frank


----------



## elith (May 29, 2006)

Xenox.AFL @ Sun May 28 said:


> elith @ Sun May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome sin (x)
> ...



Incredible no???

check you PM


----------



## Xenox.AFL (May 29, 2006)

Thanx, nice.. 

Frank


----------

